# 2x11w or 2x18w over 60cm?



## Tom (30 Aug 2011)

I'm probably getting a 60P soon, and am trying to decide what to light it with. I'm thinking I'll probably use 2 Superfish clip-on lights (budget!), but it's which ones to go for. What would you use? I've never really had a serious planted tank over 25 liters! 

It will be high tech of course, and probably EI ferts with Florabase. Would be good to hear some suggestions. Any other recommendations that aren't to expensive?

Tom


----------



## clonitza (30 Aug 2011)

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/arcadia ... -2240.html +
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/arcadia ... p-839.html
Or similar.

2x11w or 2x18w only if you want to go very low tech.

Mike


----------



## Tom (30 Aug 2011)

Would 36w still be very low light then?


----------



## clonitza (30 Aug 2011)

I find that PL lights don't cover as much area as tubes do. They are nice for nano cubes though.
You'll need at least 4 to cover "evenly" the tank and I don't think it's going to look that nice. 
You shouldn't rush if you can't afford a decent luminaire, better wait another month.

Mike


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Aug 2011)

Have a look at the supafish lights. I think they do 9,11 and 18w

Great colour rendition.


----------



## Tom (30 Aug 2011)

That was my first idea in post 1  What do you think about the spread of 2 over a 60cm? Will 2x18w be enough?


----------



## Tom (30 Aug 2011)

Well the 60P has been ordered. I'm now leaning towards Mike's suggestion of the Arcadia OT5. Looks like that might be the better option, giving me either 24 or 48w. I might wait until payday (2.5 weeks) to order though. I'm in no rush, as it won't be set up until the Mini M is finished with. I'll need to nick the filter and CO2!

The last 60cm I tried was before I discovered ferts or CO2. I had 3x24w of light, and didn't even see algae somehow. Didn't get much growth either, mind.


----------



## GillesF (1 Sep 2011)

Make sure the bulbs aren't "tandem-switched" before buying the Arcadia set. I used to have a Ferplast tank and if you removed one bulb the other one wouldn't work ...


----------



## clonitza (2 Sep 2011)

You really don't need to run one tube, just rise the lamp a bit until things settle in, that's why I also pointed  the suspension kit. Run it for 5-6h/day and slowly increase the period 0.5-1h / week.


----------



## Tom (2 Sep 2011)

The suspension kit would be handy, but I would have to DIY a light stand. I might end up making a cabinet anyway, as everything I can find for a 60cm is just naff really! Either that or it's silly money. 

I'm still running the Mini M at 5 hours, 2 months in!


----------



## clonitza (2 Sep 2011)

Oh I remember you used to be really good at DIY . You can also make the luminaire yourself BTW.

Mike


----------



## Tom (2 Sep 2011)

Ha thanks, this time I don't really want to mess around. If I do the cabinet (and it's likely I will now), I will be lazy and get the place to cut it to size for me so I just glue it together and paint!! Would still probably cost more than buying one, but hey. I've just been working out the measurements I'd need. I do quite like the look (read, price, I can get one for £30!) of the Marina 60cm one, but it might just look wrong under a 60P. No way of attaching light stand either.


----------



## clonitza (2 Sep 2011)

I think Marina has too little space inside to fit a FE + External filter.


----------



## Tom (2 Sep 2011)

Yeah, that was another thought. I think DIY may be the only way to fit everything and have it look good.


----------



## Tom (2 Sep 2011)

I've just ordered the Arcadia 2x24w unit, along with some Flora Base and an ADA Grey Parts Set


----------

